# Pet-peeves when you were growing up?



## Aunt Marg (May 9, 2020)

Biggest one for me... no elbows on the dinner table, which didn't apply in our house, but rather, in the home of a great aunt of mine.

Hated, hated, hated eating there!


----------



## Mister E (May 9, 2020)

Being the youngest of three boys    

My parents were also '' no elbows on the table '' PLUS we had to ask permission to leave the table


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 9, 2020)

Mister E said:


> Being the youngest of three boys
> 
> My parents were also '' no elbows on the table '' PLUS we had to ask permission to leave the table View attachment 103679


I totally forgot about the asking for permission thing! Same in our house!


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

Being forced to keep my mouth shut and forced to spend most of my time growing up in my room.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 9, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Being forced to keep my mouth shut and forced to spend most of my time growing up in my room.


Sad to hear that, Marci.


----------



## jujube (May 9, 2020)

That some things were for boys and other things were for girls.  I always wanted a chemistry set for Christmas.  I was always told "they were for boys".


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

Apparently the whole children should be seen and not heard was a little different in my case. ~Shrugs~

I am glad my mother made us come home when the streetlights came on.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 9, 2020)

jujube said:


> That some things were for boys and other things were for girls.  I always wanted a chemistry set for Christmas.  I was always told "they were for boys".


Oh, goodness, yes, I remember that!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 9, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Apparently the whole children should be seen and not heard was a little different in my case. ~Shrugs~
> 
> I am glad my mother made us come home when the streetlights came on.


I'd say it was. 

Not to sound as if I'm attempting to make light of your not so warm memories, but did you at least have music in your room?


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

Music and Barbies were my life at that point. Not much else outside the house to speak of. I grew up in the 80s so, I listened to my music. I couldn't keep a journal because it would've been invaded by my mother all the time.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 9, 2020)

Don't slam the door,don't run,walk. Stand up straight,I guess I was a sloucher. 
My mom also had a thing about sitting on the edge of the bed to dress or to put on my shoes. She said it broke down the side of the bed. I had a chair in my room just for that purpose which I hated to use.
Another big one was to remember to turn off the lights when I left the room. She said she didn't want to make the electric company rich.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 9, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Music and Barbies were my life at that point. Not much else outside the house to speak of. I grew up in the 80s so, I listened to my music. I couldn't keep a journal because it would've been invaded by my mother all the time.


Very sorry to hear that...


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 9, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Don't slam the door,don't run,walk. Stand up straight,I guess I was a sloucher.
> My mom also had a thing about sitting on the edge of the bed to dress or to put on my shoes. She said it broke down the side of the bed. I had a chair in my room just for that purpose which I hated to use.
> Another big one was to remember to turn off the lights when I left the room. She said she didn't want to make the electric company rich.


OMG, your mom was my mom! The slouching thing, the sitting on the bed thing... I totally remember.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 9, 2020)

Personally, I think a few of these "pet peeves" should be taught now.  People are so rude and thoughtless these days.


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

I live next to a door slammer. I wish her mother would've taught her a thing or two about that.


----------



## Fyrefox (May 10, 2020)

I couldn’t walk in front of the television set when Mother was viewing it because I “_Made a better door than a window!_”  Where doors were concerned, I always had to close them tightly and fully, lest I be asked, “_Were you born in a barn?!_”


----------



## Mister E (May 10, 2020)

Aaaaaahh ! Fond memories ........I don't think


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 10, 2020)

One of my pet peeves when I was a kid..........

Watching the ******** "*The Wonderful World Of Color" * on a black & white TV.


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Music and Barbies were my life at that point. Not much else outside the house to speak of. I grew up in the 80s so, I listened to my music. I couldn't keep a journal because it would've been invaded by my mother all the time.


You grew up in the 80's?  My daughter grew up in the 80's, but she's only just turned 44...


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> You grew up in the 80's?  My daughter grew up in the 80's, but she's only just turned 44...



sorry. i was in high school then. to me that was growing up. sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Lee (May 10, 2020)

One thing I learned to cringe about was being compared to Jessie's boy Norman

Jessie was mom's friend and apparently her son could do no wrong. I never met Norman but I hated him. I still hate perfect people to this day.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 10, 2020)

Lee said:


> One thing I learned to cringe about was being compared to Jessie's boy Norman
> 
> Jessie was mom's friend and apparently her son could do no wrong. I never met Norman but I hated him. I still hate perfect people to this day.


You'd love me, Lee, because I am anything but perfect!


----------

